# Collected my R34 in Japan



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

I finally picked her up on Friday afternoon from Zele :squintdan 

Here's the spec:

2001 Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R V-Spec II

Nismo exhaust
Nismo intercooler
Nismo S-Tune suspension & stabliser bars
Nismo full aero
Nismo carbon fibre rear spoiler
Nismo GT rear lights
Nismo dials
Nismo MFD2
Nismo carbon fibre B-Pilar trim


Shin met me at the Atsugi showroom on Friday to hand over the keys, documents and explain how the alarm works. Unfortunately being a long weekend here the traffic was murder and I was just in time to hit the worst of rush hour. The drive back to Yokohama was a little sedate, but I was just glad that Shin programmed my home address in the Sat nav. It doesn't look like it can be changed to English which makes things interesting...! I was up bright and early on Saturday for a drive in the moutains near Atsugi, great fun.

This is my first Skyline, having owned a Supra for 7 years, and I'm chuffed to bits with her. 

Big thanks to everyone that gave me advice, especially Bean. I didn't think buying a car could be so complicated, but this is Japan... 

First thing on my modifications lists is brakes, the standard ones are pretty poor IMO. If anyone knows any good roads around the Yokohama area let me know please, the fewer cars, police, speed cameras and traffic lights the better  

I'll be selling my Supra in December when I'm back.

Here's a couple of pictures:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Congrats Nick :smokin: 

Hope all the gaijin GTR owners can make a meet sometime soon.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

As long as I have an address I can put in the Sat Nav, I'll be there. Having been public transport for 5 months I don't really know my way around :chuckle:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Its very beautiful..

how much is it worth in UK?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

another gaijin San Yon owner....cool

As Bean said, we need another Gaijin meet.
I know it is a bit away, should we plan for the IGTROC meet?
Looks like the 11th of Oct. 

Car looks mint, i dont think you can go wrong 
purchashing from Zele, top notch GTR's. Congrats, BB member


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

nice R34 man


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks guys. 

Any suggestions where to meet? Dino mentioned that the mountain roads around Izu make for a nice drive, sounds more fun that the Yokohama/Tokyo traffic jams...


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

damn HOT! love it
congrats :smokin:


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Stunning V Spec II....


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

That looks really :flame: ,nice condition,perfect color:bowdown1:


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

OMG!!!!! You got the colour I want, the spec I want, from the people I wanna buy my R34 from [one day]. I couldn't be any more jealous.

Could I ask price and how many miles its got? Are you bringing it back over to the UK?

Aaaarrrr I cant stop looking!!!!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Very nice one there, clean and classic . .just perfect. :flame:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Can I have a go ... fed up of driving an R34 on Gran Turismo ...


----------



## Andy106 (Oct 24, 2005)

You just WOULD take an R34 over a Lambo or something wouldnt you 

Well actually no, I'd probably take the lambo, sell it, buy a R34 and mod it with the change :chuckle:


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Looks superb, looks like it sits very well also. 

Congrats !


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

It has 34,000km on the clock, with full service history. The car was 5.7million yen (about 25.5k) including tax, but then I looked through the Nismo catalogue.... I asked them to fit the S-Tune suspension, stabliser bars, carbon rear flap, Clifford alarm and the "34" plate.

Some bigger Brembo brakes and wheels are next on the shopping list.

If I come back to the UK then I'll talk to Miguel and bring it back as a personal import. 

The crazy thing is when I first went there I didn't see this car, I was too busy looking at the F-Sport GT which I decided against in the end.

I've been smiling a lot since Friday


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

Under £26k for a ride like that...I'm gonna cry  

Is it true what they say about Zele cars Nick, is it in near perfect condition?


----------



## Little_Richie (Sep 6, 2006)

Andy106 said:


> Well actually no, I'd probably take the lambo, sell it, buy a R34 and mod it with the change :chuckle:


That's a genius idea, never thought about doing it that way:chuckle: 

Very nice R34 Nick, if you keep it for 7/8 years i'll start saving now and have it off you then :thumbsup:


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Lovely car, best of luck with her, Also any ideas where I might pick up that carbon rear spoiler blade ?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

deef said:


> Lovely car, best of luck with her, Also any ideas where I might pick up that carbon rear spoiler blade ?



Yahoojp auctions...


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

or fooks sake it looks gorgeus!
Has all the right aero parts... oh, and yearh - you owe me a new computer! -I just ruined it while drooling in the keyboard!

Congrats on your purchase=)


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Spotless 34 there Nick. You must be chuffed.

We really have to do this meet/drive. Been talking about it for ages....enough is enough, lets do it. 

1. HAS to be a week-day as the mountain roads get filled up by old geezers driving their Crowns at 35 km/h on the week-ends. 

2. Just head to Izu area and drive around. Can't go wrong there. Could also do the famed Hakone Turnpike & Ashinoko Skyline toll roads and do a nice group picture on the most famous corner in Japan! LOL

The hard part is fidning a day that everyone can get free. Usually 2 weeks notice is enough for me to keep a day free. Lets see what the others say.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

BUG4LIFE said:


> Under £26k for a ride like that...I'm gonna cry
> 
> Is it true what they say about Zele cars Nick, is it in near perfect condition?


Absolutely MINT.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

deef said:


> Lovely car, best of luck with her, Also any ideas where I might pick up that carbon rear spoiler blade ?


I asked Zele to fit it, it's a Nismo part. It's not cheap but IMO it's worth every penny.

Have a look here: http://www.nismo.co.jp/products/productguide/bnr32/img/ecatalogue.pdf


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

DCD said:


> Spotless 34 there Nick. You must be chuffed.
> 
> We really have to do this meet/drive. Been talking about it for ages....enough is enough, lets do it.
> 
> ...



My face hurts I've been smiling so much 

I'm definitely up for this, 2 weeks is enough time for me too.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Interior looks so clean.
SatNav installation really well done. Didn't really pick up on it initially.










Have you thought about Endless brakes? I'm sure they have front/rear options, or F40 style like on the Supra 
I know you have issues with Project Mu 

Also, Robson leather are located not too far away from you, close to Tokyo Disney. You know you want to


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

Just had a look at your Supra Nick. Saying I couldn't be any more jealous in my first post...I was wrong! Having a choice of that TT Supra or R34 GTR, don't get much better than that!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nice example of an V-Spec II

congratz on your purchase


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Congrats Nick on the purchase...very, very nice. 

In some ways I'm regreting my decision to buy a completely stock example - would have been nice to have had a few choice mods to begin with 

And welcome to club "34"  BTW - a couple of months ago I was the only one with a 34 plate....and now look  Nice to know I'm a trend setter....of sorts! 

would be cool to do a meet/photoshoot.... and Dino I get (and agree) with what you're saying about a weekday being better for that, but for me that's not really possible....unless it's a national holiday  (which kinda defeats the purpose of it being a weekday)


Ho-hum...if you planning on organizing something on a weekend, let me know.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Very nice....Zele certainly know how to prepare there cars for sale. Before splashing out big money on brakes i would look at upgrading the disks and pads. I had project mew on my old 34 and it was a 100% improvement over the std equipment. Also look at changing to a better quality brake fluid if it hasnt already been done.
Enjoy

Cheers

Gez


----------



## Circusmonkey (Jul 6, 2004)

Car looks great, like new.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Sweet car, as can be expected from Zele. 

Nice spec to "start" off with!!! Wheels will just finish off the exterior. And you have all the right contacts at your fingertips; Bean, DCD, Shin, etc!!!

Do you mind me asking why you disregarded the F-Sport GT?


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Bajie said:


> Interior looks so clean.
> SatNav installation really well done. Didn't really pick up on it initially.
> 
> Have you thought about Endless brakes? I'm sure they have front/rear options, or F40 style like on the Supra
> ...


Project Mu are just a bit too, hmmmm, turquoise for me.  

I met Nakamura san from Robson Design at the Fuji GTR meet, he will be getting a call as I'm really, really impressed with the work his company do.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

BUG4LIFE said:


> Just had a look at your Supra Nick. Saying I couldn't be any more jealous in my first post...I was wrong! Having a choice of that TT Supra or R34 GTR, don't get much better than that!


Only problem is the Supra is in dehumidified storage in the UK at the moment  I hope to be in Japan at least another year, if not longer and I can't justify keeping her so she'll be for sale when I come back at Christmas. I've had the Supra for 6 years now, and if I come back to the UK the GTR will be coming with me.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Dave - This was just what I was looking for, some nice comsmetic Nismo parts as well as some basic engine mods and the S-Tune suspension. Buying a modified car is difficult, because everyone has such different taste, so I think I was very lucky to find one where someone had started what I want to finish  Great number plate idea BTW, expect more followers 

Gez - Thanks, I'm doing my brake research at the moment so all inpit welcome.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

r33 v-spec said:


> Sweet car, as can be expected from Zele.
> 
> Nice spec to "start" off with!!! Wheels will just finish off the exterior. And you have all the right contacts at your fingertips; Bean, DCD, Shin, etc!!!
> 
> Do you mind me asking why you disregarded the F-Sport GT?


The main reason is I wasn't allowed a test drive, or even a ride as a passenger, so I didn't really know what I would be buying. Sure, I can look at the power and torque figures but as I'm fairly new to Skylines, having owned Supras for 7 years, I wasn't sure if it was the type of conversion I was looking for. Unfortunately this is the way things are in Japan, it's normal not to be allowed a test drive.

It also came with a hefty price tag, and having covered 55000km wasn't in perfect condition like the one I bought. It just didn't grab me enough to part with the extra cash, felt it would be a better move to buy one with a standard engine and decide what I want to do in the new year when I know more about the car. Like you say, Bean, Hipo, DCD and Shin have been there and bought the T-Shirt, so I can use their experience and decide the best route for me.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Do what you gotta do Nick, but please, please PLEASE keep the twins.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

lovely car 

One thing I have to ask, do speed bumps not exist in Japan? my zele skyline was as low as that, and was impossible to drive over here!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

We don't need speed bumps. The traffic is "naturally" slow here. If you do try to go fast you'll hit a red traffic light before you grab second:chuckle:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet car, Nick. You'll definitely be smiling for a long time - the party has just started. Pity about the color - Bayside Blue sucks.  

Cya O!


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

Car looks just fabulous Nick. But I think the rear tires need some spacers.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Very Nice nick. 

So to get this strate, did you goto japan like a holiday and buy your zele skyline and now coming back with it? 

If you are coming back, and you import, can you be on the boat with it?? 
I am buying a skyline next year and thinking of buying from zele but I dont trust the import business 1 bit. 

Cheers gtr rgt


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

GTR RGT said:


> Very Nice nick.
> 
> So to get this strate, did you goto japan like a holiday and buy your zele skyline and now coming back with it?



I'm working here, and assuming I go back to the UK I'll bring it back as a personal import.

You need to look into what's involved with buying a car to export, I wouldn't want to do it on my own. There's enough documentation involved when you buy a car to keep here, and of course it's all in Japanese.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Nick. You've got a really lovely example there. 

Looking forward to the UK, make sure you get height-adjustable suspension, first for the shipping, and second for the road humps. You might also consider Roberutas for instant lift, if only in the front.

Week days would be almost impossible for me to get up and join you guys, unless there was a National Holiday next day or something. It's 800 kms one-way, so I'd probably need to stay the night and take a day off. Or we could maybe combine with Fuji Speedway if there's one of those off-Mondays next day...


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

You thinking the same as me GTR RGT - though I'm sure a trusted company like Newera could sort the importing bit?

Thrust - is the standard R34 GTR suspension to low for UK roads? And is there a problem with the shipping, as in are cars getting damaged?


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I really really dont trust importing and exporting and the importing businesses. I would rather go there and come back with it. 

Do you come home with your car in your sight?


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

GTR RGT i know what you mean. I was like that when i imported my first car about 6 years ago....I was paranoid that the importer who just happens to be Newera imports was going to run away with my money. 
The whole point of the forum is to share information about importers to pick the good from the bad. Give neweraimports a call and im sure they can help


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Gez said:


> GTR RGT i know what you mean. I was like that when i imported my first car about 6 years ago....I was paranoid that the importer who just happens to be Newera imports was going to run away with my money.
> The whole point of the forum is to share information about importers to pick the good from the bad. Give neweraimports a call and im sure they can help


Cheers mate. Must of been great picking in up from the docks? 
So I can buy a skyline through newera? 
Can I buy from zele and have it imported by newera?


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

yes you can.... Newera Imports - Homepage . im not sure what the state of play is with 34 gtr's though but they have a nice selection of 32 and 33 gtr's in stock..
I know that he doesnt deal with Zele but im sure you can discuss that with them...

Newera do tak care of the whole process from finding a car to your spec if they dont have it in stock right down to all the paperwork, registration and valeting it in the UK. Miguelk who is the MD lives in japan and hand picks the cars, sends them to an agent in the uk who does all the preparation and thats it. He has a very good reputation and a good friend of mine. I have bought a few cars from him 2 of them skylines. A lot of friends of mine have also purchased cars from him as well...

Regards

Gerry


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Gez said:


> yes you can.... Newera Imports - Homepage . im not sure what the state of play is with 34 gtr's though but they have a nice selection of 32 and 33 gtr's in stock..
> I know that he doesnt deal with Zele but im sure you can discuss that with them...
> 
> Newera do tak care of the whole process from finding a car to your spec if they dont have it in stock right down to all the paperwork, registration and valeting it in the UK. Miguelk who is the MD lives in japan and hand picks the cars, sends them to an agent in the uk who does all the preparation and thats it. He has a very good reputation and a good friend of mine. I have bought a few cars from him 2 of them skylines. A lot of friends of mine have also purchased cars from him as well...
> ...


Cheers gez, Ill have a look on the site, thank you for going out your way for the link. 

rgt


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

I'd like to know how you get on and what you decide GTR RGT - especially if you try getting a R34 from Zele and then find someone to import it.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

BUG4LIFE said:


> I'd like to know how you get on and what you decide GTR RGT - especially if you try getting a R34 from Zele and then find someone to import it.


Thanks for your intrest mate, Been doing my research and I'll most probley buy from zele March time. I'll PM ya and keep ya posted. 
Thinking of doing the same?


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

Exactly the same! If I'm gonna spend a whole bunch of money on a R34 GTR I wanna make sure I get the best possible. That's not saying there aint real nice examples already in the country, cos I seen some amazing machines for sale on here, but Zele just seem like a mystical company who's cars will blow my mind!!!

Spending £30k+ on a car may stretch me a little as I have just bought my first house. Though before my girlfriend starts thinking about kids, I gotta have my fun with cars, so I know it'll be worth it!!!

Not including Nur editions [cos they would be the top of my list, but at £30k+ excluding import costs, they gonna add up to over £40k - Zele got 6 Nur's by the way], my ultimate choice of Skyline would be a bayside blue V-SpecII with the Nismo kit - just like the car why we posting in this thread then. And at £25.5k...wow!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

BUG4LIFE said:


> Exactly the same! If I'm gonna spend a whole bunch of money on a R34 GTR I wanna make sure I get the best possible. That's not saying there aint real nice examples already in the country, cos I seen some amazing machines for sale on here, but Zele just seem like a mystical company who's cars will blow my mind!!!
> 
> Spending £30k+ on a car may stretch me a little as I have just bought my first house. Though before my girlfriend starts thinking about kids, I gotta have my fun with cars, so I know it'll be worth it!!!
> 
> Not including Nur editions [cos they would be the top of my list, but at £30k+ excluding import costs, they gonna add up to over £40k - Zele got 6 Nur's by the way], my ultimate choice of Skyline would be a bayside blue V-SpecII with the Nismo kit - just like the car why we posting in this thread then. And at £25.5k...wow!


Yeah the nurs are really tempting. I've got a budgit though, I was thinking of going to the country on a holiday and bring the car back. 
When are you buying or you waiting for me lol


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah I been thinking about making a trip to Japan to see the cars in the flesh, though that aint gonna happen for quite a while in my case. It all depends on how much my new house is gonna bleed me dry - though we got the majority of the stuff we need, it's just the extras I have to find dosh for!

Plus, my girlfriend is next on the list for a new car, as she has had her little Polo for over 4 years! I reckon I'm gonna start looking for a Skyline in about a year or so? - so I'll definitely be interested in your quest for a Zele car. There is a guy on here who has just imported a 34, he was gonna post all the costs etc. I'll see if I can find the thread?

Have you looked at the Best-R and Freed-R websites too? Some dam nice Skylines available there.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

BUG4LIFE said:


> Yeah I been thinking about making a trip to Japan to see the cars in the flesh, though that aint gonna happen for quite a while in my case. It all depends on how much my new house is gonna bleed me dry - though we got the majority of the stuff we need, it's just the extras I have to find dosh for!
> 
> Plus, my girlfriend is next on the list for a new car, as she has had her little Polo for over 4 years! I reckon I'm gonna start looking for a Skyline in about a year or so? - so I'll definitely be interested in your quest for a Zele car. There is a guy on here who has just imported a 34, he was gonna post all the costs etc. I'll see if I can find the thread?
> 
> Have you looked at the Best-R and Freed-R websites too? Some dam nice Skylines available there.


Ok, I'm thinking about march time for me, if your getting one then I'll go with you and buy the cars. 

Yeah, also bonsai imports but zele seem to have the nicest skylines. 
Can you post the link for that thread, Im keen to learn about importing.


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

Here you go, have a read through this http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/55236-r34-registering-now-possible-again.html

Ludders is the guy that imported the 34, but his pics appear to be gone from the thread [or it's my computer?]. Hope this helps?

Yeah Bonsai are an import company aint they - I seen a bunch of 34 GTR's sell through them, at good prices to [they often got some in theit Jap stock too]. Don't know if anyone here has used them? I'd still like to buy one through a dealer like Zele, Freed-R or Best-R though.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

i think we can succesfully say we have stolen this thred. 
cheers mate, let me know if your buying early otherwise you can learn from my mistakes :chuckle: 

yeah i know sky 1t, wondered where he got hes from.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

dig the carbon fibre piece rear-wing


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

If I win the Lotto, we'll make that trip to Japan asap, or if my boss gives me a hela rise [I got pics of an R34 GTR on my wall in my office at work - so my boss knows what I need extra dosh for. And as he just spend £50k+ on a BMW 645 cab, I'm going for the guilt trip!].

Just seen you currently got an AMG C-Class GTR RGT, at 19 years old! I was rolling in my 1.6 Mk2 Golf at 19. Aint insurance killing you mate? What do you reckon it'll be on a 34 GTR at 20? I'm worrying what I'll have to pay when I'm 28 next year.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

BUG4LIFE said:


> If I win the Lotto, we'll make that trip to Japan asap, or if my boss gives me a hela rise [I got pics of an R34 GTR on my wall in my office at work - so my boss knows what I need extra dosh for. And as he just spend £50k+ on a BMW 645 cab, I'm going for the guilt trip!].
> 
> Just seen you currently got an AMG C-Class GTR RGT, at 19 years old! I was rolling in my 1.6 Mk2 Golf at 19. Aint insurance killing you mate? What do you reckon it'll be on a 34 GTR at 20? I'm worrying what I'll have to pay when I'm 28 next year.


LOL yeah insurance is a b*stard. I part own a skip business, 49% of it. 
And spend most of my wages on insurance and petrol lol 

Ive found a good insurer, I really recommend it, 'compition car insurance' 
My first car was a nissan blue bird.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Nick M - Looks an ace example, mate! Glad to see you got the Skyline smile in the end!

I think 16th October will be the date for the Izu Trip. We'll be able to drive on the Izu Skyline, which has some of the best (& empty on weekdays!) roads I've been on in Japan. Smooth, excellent scenery (Fuji in the background if we're lucky with the weather), wide open roads... Roads like this are what Skylines were made for!

I'll be bringing the RX-7 and the AE86 to add a different flavour!

Look forward to seeing your new toy then! 

Miguel


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks Miguel, looking forward to the Izu trip 

I need to have a chat with you about what's involved in bring it back as a personal import too.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Iam In Love with your car dude!!!


----------

